# lots and lots of RAIN! What do I do?



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

Ponyo was doing really good at potty training. The weather WAS nice enough to keep the back door open all day and night, untill we went to bed, so she would go out by herself and go potty in the backyard. 
As of today the rain has been in a tropical downpour for 48 hours and still going STRONG! I tried to take Ponyo out, but she hates the rain and will not do it! Even in the cover of our canopy!
What do you all suggest I do? We have very little cover and the yard is like a pool now! She was doing great and now have done a 180! Peeing and pooping all over the house!!!!
HELP us PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You're going to have to put paper down for her. If possible put a little of her urine on the paper so she knows she can go there.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Was she paper trained prior to starting to go outside? We got Nelson in the end of December, so freezing cold and blizzards here. But he came paper trained, so he went on that the first few months.

But now 99% of the time we are taking him out...but now if it's pouring or its early in the morning and cold and no one wants to take him out, we just have him go on the paper inside. And when we go out for a couple hours and lock him in the kitchen we put the pads down too. So do you have wee wee pads or anything you can put down in the meantime? I know it doesn't help much when trying to housetrain them, but its either that or the carpeting!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

This happened with us too. It was December and cold and rainy here in Arizona. We put little disposable booties on him and got an umbrella and took him out, scooted down low with the umbrella over him and took him to the nearest place. Evenutally, he didn't even notice the rain. Rocky would never go on the pee pee pads for some reason. If you keep bringing her out there eventually she will get used to all kinds of weather.


----------

